# polo/ibiza stub axle on a golf mk1 to mk3 guide



## MUSHY 16V (Dec 28, 2008)

The polo stub axle is from 1995 to early 2002 ie 6n, also seen on Seat Ibizas form 1998 to 2002
It tends to be the 16v and diesel Polos that have rear disk brakes
The complete assembly can used but if you use the polo calipers you will need to get flexy pipes with the bango 
There are two sizes of calipers: 34mm and 38mm
Both sizes have been listed for the mk2 in the past, and Mk4 golf has 38mm ones
You will just have to see what is allready fitted and use the same size or you may need to reset the brake bias compensator
Mk4 golf calipers will fit but Mk4 carriers wont (same as if you were fitting Mk4 calipers to a Mk2/3 golf)
All mk2 and mk3 and polo carriers will fit










Discs and backplate 








Polo calliper








Hear is a list of part numbers used: 
*right side*
stub axle =6n0501118
hub complete with nut and cover and ABS ring = 6x0598477
splash shield = 6n06 156 612
brake disc = 6n0 616 601a
bolt stub axle to beam =n90758901 (4 of per side) M10x30
bolt for brake carrier =n90740301 (2 of per side) M10x1.25x30 
*left side*
stub axle =6n0501117
hub complete with nut and cover and ABS ring = 6x0598477
splash shield = 6n06 156 611
brake disc = 6n0 616 601a
bolt stub axle to beam =n90758901 (4 of per side) M10x30
bolt for brake carrier =n90740301 (2 of per side) M10x1.25x30
With all the old stub axle removed you shoud be left with this.
If you have a mk1 at this stage you will have to grind the bottom rear corner to let the stub axle sit flat
It is best to clean the axle threads out with a M10 tap since the Polo bolts are a bit longer








New stub axle and stone gard








ones the stub axle face is cleaned up you can fit the axle and back plate
and torque the four bolts to 60 nm or 44 ibf ft








then you can fit the hub new hubs will be pre greased but i tend work some grease 
in to the bearing then torque the self-locking 12-point nut to 175 nm or 129 ibf ft 
then fit the cap dont over fill with grease or the cap will blow off
















Then check the hub face is clean and flat and fit the brake disk and tighten the screw








Longer bolts for calliper carrier M10x1.25x30 i went for hex bolts instead of alan bolts








Fit the carrier and torque to 65 nm or 48 ibf ft 








Then fit the pads and reset the pad clearance on the caliper and fit bolts and torque to 35 nm or 26 ibf ft
Refit the hand brake cable and ajust
Fit wheels and torque wheel nuts to 110nm or 81 ibf ft with the car on the ground
then work the hand brake and pump the brakes
If you fitted new calipers you would obviously bleed them at this point








Finished:








this a list of cars that have the stub axle with the part no 6n0501117 and 6n0501118 fitted

Polo/Derby 1995 , 2002 

Polo Classic/Variant 1997 , 2000 

Cordoba/Vario 1997 , 2002 
Ibiza 1997 ,2002 

_Modified by MUSHY 16V at 8:55 AM 4-23-2009_


_Modified by MUSHY 16V at 8:56 AM 4-23-2009_


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

I like that rear bearing setup much better than what the mk2/mk3 cars have. Makes rear brake jobs a piece of cake with no bearings and races to play with.
Unfortunetly Im not sure what the availability of those parts in the us are. I should go and see whats actually available in the warehouse.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (typeSLone)*

Just checked parts on command. Those stub axles, bearings and brake discs are not available in the us warehouses. Its a shame, thats definetly one setup I would run.
I bet for the us guys world impex or northside could get that stuff.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (typeSLone)*

bump for the hell of it.
anyone come up with info on getting these parts in the US?


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

VWn00b said:


> bump for the hell of it.
> anyone come up with info on getting these parts in the US?


 this


----------



## 20V_DUBBIN (Aug 29, 2007)

Ive been looking for a way to fit 20th/GLI brakes on my MK3 as i have R32 brakes on the front which is causing the rears to look tiny. Seems like this is the ticket. I have an overseas parts hookup im going to see if he has some polo stub axles...anyone interested in a set?


----------



## skydivebaz (Aug 15, 2011)

*Distance from axel*

When using this set up does it keep the mounting face of the disc at exactly the same distance from the axle as the mk 2 set up? my wheels are right on the edge of my arches as it is and dont need them pushed out any further!!!!

I understand the disk face must be the same as you use the mk 2 carriers but just the mounting face i am asking about.

Cheers. Yes i know the thread is old


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

Are wheels wider with this set of brakes than stock 226 brakes?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

1 6 D said:


> Are wheels wider with this set of brakes than stock 226 brakes?


bump for this answer.


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

Bump


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

d-bot said:


> bump for this answer.


In the thread I saw on clubgti, they said no. I don't see why it really would be anyway.

I'm looking for a way to do this with a 5 lug conversion, but apparently the Mk4 stub axles have a bigger diameter than the Polo ones (ie a 5 lug hub/bearing won't fit on a Polo stub axle).


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> In the thread I saw on clubgti, they said no. I don't see why it really would be anyway.
> 
> I'm looking for a way to do this with a 5 lug conversion, but apparently the Mk4 stub axles have a bigger diameter than the Polo ones (ie a 5 lug hub/bearing won't fit on a Polo stub axle).


Just to follow up on this, I found that you can use Polo 9N bearings (part 6Q0598611), which are 28mm inner diameter (like these stub axles) and 5 lug. Then it's just a stock mk4 brake disc.


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

*stateside supplier?*

has anyone sourced a good state side supplier for these parts yet? or have a good non-us source. I thinki good case could be made to offer this as a kit to the mk3 community for a reasonable price here in North America.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Unfortunately I've found the parts bought at a Euro dealer are like $500  I hope superior could find a much more normal source.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

Think you could post the party numbers for the stub axles?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> Just to follow up on this, I found that you can use Polo 9N bearings (part 6Q0598611), which are 28mm inner diameter (like these stub axles) and 5 lug. Then it's just a stock mk4 brake disc.


So I am reading this as this Polo 9N stub axle will accept a mk4 bearing and hub assembly. Is this correct? 

Thanks. I plan on doing this swap but depending on what parts I can get, aka the polo parts, I may just use all mk4 parts instead. Then just mod the beam to accept the brake tabs.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

d-bot said:


> So I am reading this as this Polo 9N stub axle will accept a mk4 bearing and hub assembly. Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks. I plan on doing this swap but depending on what parts I can get, aka the polo parts, I may just use all mk4 parts instead. Then just mod the beam to accept the brake tabs.


You read that wrong. A polo 9n BEARING (28mm) will fit on a polo 6n stub axle (the ones mentioned earlier in this thread). Then a mk4 brake disc fits. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

I was looking for the 5 lug polo hub part number. I'd like to put this swap into a mk3 jetta vr6.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I posted it. The bearing and hub are integral like a mk4. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

So pretty much a bunch of over priced euro parts and you can do the swap. Looks like I will mod my beam to take the cheaper full mk4 conversion.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

d-bot said:


> So pretty much a bunch of over priced euro parts and you can do the swap. Looks like I will mod my beam to take the cheaper full mk4 conversion.


I've heard of adapter plates (custom), but not beam mods. Post if you do.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

My son is in the Army, and will be stationed in Germany late next year. 

I'm thinking that (if I remember when the time comes) I may be able to get him to look for reasonably priced used parts, and have him ship them home to the U.S.

As interesting as the conversion looks, I don't find maintaining conventional wheel bearings to be a burden, nor have a problem when they eventually wear out. So, I'm not looking to spend a whole lot on the conversion.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

Any updates from anyone? Whether it be Polo parts or mk4 custom parts.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I haven't been able to get the 5 lug stuff working. The sub axles are way to expensive new and I haven't been able to find anything used. The 5 lug bearings might or might not fit after research too, but they're cheap.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

I would love to have this rear brake setup! :what: I want to know more!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

What more would you like to know? I think all of it is in here already.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

Added brembo caliper and large rotor. I assume the original caliper is for e brake only


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

GTi2OV said:


> Added brembo caliper and large rotor. I assume the original caliper is for e brake only


Do you mean adding a bigger rotor to the Polo rear stuff? I am sure it'[s possible, but I don't know what you mean by using the original caliper for ebrake only?


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

Do you see the photo I posted?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

GTi2OV said:


> Do you see the photo I posted?


Just add an appropriate mounting bracket and done.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Oh I thought you were taking about the stuff posted in this thread, not another topic entirely 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

I assume he is using a Polo stub axle. Just curious what rotor and caliper. Probably all trial and error. Hell, maybe its just a Eurospec large rotor setup and he just added the Brembo..


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Well, with the design being similar to the front, you could probably use almost any caliper with the right carrier. I think later cars (mk5) use a mk4 front rotor? At least, it should be as big (10" or so). You could probably look into a mk5 rear setup to possibly retain the ebrake too.

I wasn't trying to sound too rude, I was confused about what you said, I do really think you'll get more replies with a new thread (or possibly asking the auto-x thread). 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

[HR][/HR] bump for an update from anyone.


----------



## DJ_NK (Apr 10, 2004)

Im following this thread for some times. I actually found some ibiza rear brake conversion kits for sale on ebay today. The seller has accepted to sell me only the stub axles and to ship them to Canada.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

DJ_NK said:


> Im following this thread for some times. I actually found some ibiza rear brake conversion kits for sale on ebay today. The seller has accepted to sell me only the stub axles and to ship them to Canada.


Did you find that Seller on U.S. eBay or somewhere else? Does he/she have more parts? Can you tell us his/her eBay Name? 

Someone else suggested looking on eBay GB.

My son is home now, and will arrive in Germany at the end of September (I think he'll be there at least three years).


----------



## DJ_NK (Apr 10, 2004)

Look for "dalegolf215" on eBay UK. He had 2 or 3 complete rear brake conversion from Polos. He sold me only the stub axles and I found the 5*100 wheel hubs on amazon US for about 22$ each.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

DJ_NK said:


> Look for "dalegolf215" on eBay UK. He had 2 or 3 complete rear brake conversion from Polos. He sold me only the stub axles and I found the 5*100 wheel hubs on amazon US for about 22$ each.


Let me know if they fit. I noticed the $25 Polo 9N 5x100 bearings looked slightly different than tyhe 6N 4x100 bearings (though both are described as "28mm"). I patiently await


----------



## DJ_NK (Apr 10, 2004)

It fits perfectly, I took some pictures..
The only difference I noticed is for the abs ring but I dont care since I deleted the abs on my corrado..


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Can you measure the width of the face of hub (wheel side) to the mounting face of the stub axle (where it sits on the beam).


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I want ABS  I wonder how I could make that work. Thanks for the derailed pictures, i really appreciate it!

Do you think there's an ABS ring under that plastic layer, and the ABS sensor would be able to reach it?


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

i think the hub w/ abs ring is mentioned in the first few posts. i honestly like the idea of using the spacer though i think it would require the use a different abs sensor to reach the abs ring. Other then that though it mike make swapping things if you bend the stub axle a little easier. I'm trying to put this together for a mk3 jetta. if i can use a mk4 caliper carrier even better as i can then use spacers or extending brackets to use any other mk4 rear brake upgrade.


----------



## DJ_NK (Apr 10, 2004)

d-bot said:


> Can you measure the width of the face of hub (wheel side) to the mounting face of the stub axle (where it sits on the beam).


Is this the measurement you want?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes! Thank you for using calipers too.


----------



## Tdihartford (Apr 15, 2014)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...le-set-up-CT&p=86576873&posted=1#post86576873


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

DJ_NK said:


> Is this the measurement you want?


So, since someone was nice enough to inadvertently answer my question (whether these spindles will take a 5-lug Mk4 rear hub as easily as they take the original 4-lug unit; I'm gonna dredge this thread back up to pose another question. Is anyone in the position to get a similar measurement for an original Mk3 setup? Looking for the measurement from the wheel mounting surface on the rotor to the mounting surface of the spindle to the hub. Hoping to be pretty close when I add the thickness of the Mk4 rotor to the 2.672" shown above. Don't want to lose any tire clearance but would like the upgraded bearing design.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Almost got this working with 5x100 










Lupo backing plates, drum brake polo stub axles, 9N 5x100 hubs, mk4 10.1" discs pads calipers and carriers. My only issue now is the ABS ring, it fits loosely on the 5x100 hubs. THinking either some hard glue to tack it in place, or a spacer ring made of thin sheet steel.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## dailygolfer (Mar 16, 2013)

Bumping an ancient thread here, but does anyone have this conversion for sale?


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

thanks for putting all the parts numbers in the posts, awesome work.


----------



## BGomes (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi all. In the process of cleaning up my ageing Euro Corrado VR6 and, like many of you, fed up with the old system of captive bearings. Currently leaning towards swapping out the Corrado non vented 256mm disc with a Polo 6N stub, 9N hub, 256x22mm discs, and R32 rear calipers. These are the part numbers planned:

Handed Stub axles: 6N0501117 (Left) 6N0501118 (Right)
Hub kit: 6Q0598611 (2 of) - these are 5x100 pcd
256mm x 22mm discs from the R32/TT family: 8N0615601B (2 of)
Caliper carriers from R32/TT: 1J0615425D and 1J0615425E
Calipers from R32/TT: 8N0615423C and 8N0615424C
original ABS rings for Corrado VR6 (cleaned up and epoxy coated)
adaptor rings to enable the Corrado OEM ABS rings to sit on the 9N hubs. Thinking about using these: Adapterring für Golf 3 Polo 9N Nabe ABS Umbau Mark 20 für R32 Bremsanlage hinten | Epytec.de
Thee questions -
a) Does this make sense?
b) Do I need to change the backplate? My original Corrado backplates are in excellent condition. If so what part no would you recommend - given that discs are vented, and must have enough elbow room?
c) Does the original Corrado ABS sensor fit in the Polo 6N stub axle hole? Does it mate up well with the 9N hub and ring?

Now I know that the Corrado Rear brakes bible refers to most of this. However it doesn't address the question of ABS sensor compatibility. Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Those rings are the business! I'll have to try them out. I made my own but it's just a strip of steel wrapped around the hub. I get an ABS code for my right rear wheel, I'm assuming because of it.
EDIT: i tried to buy them and... "Delivery worldwide except USA and Canada (because of insurance) "

I didn't' use any backing plates, I'm curious to see if any work, I couldn't find any.

In my research I found that R32 carrier might not work, I used the Lupo carrier adapters and the 20th/GLI carriers. I'm interested to see if the R32 ones are the right offset. IIRC the pads, calipers, and rotors are the same design/fit as 20th/GLI, but the carriers are different.


----------

